# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Starship Deck Plans for Starfinder RPG

## Gamerprinter

I haven't posted anything in over a year (sorry about that), but I'm posting a bunch of starship deck plans that I am creating as illustrations for a Starships, Stations and Salvage Guide for Starfinder that I will be publishing as 3PP. Ed Moyer is the author of this guide, with input from myself and suggestions for several others (who will be credited in the book). Many of these ships are weird, critter shapes, critter living ships and dead critter necroships, with a few non-critter salvage ships. The book has about 100 pages of new rules, and a one-shot module, and 100+ pages of deck plan illustrations.

As always, I use Xara Designer Pro x11, a vector drawing program to create eveything, except for the starship hulls which are 3D objects modeled in Wings 3D and rendered in Daz 3D.

The five ships posted below are non-critter salvage/pirate/repair ships.

----------


## Gamerprinter

The following four ships are necroships, built by and used by intelligent undead. Left to right a wraith ship (resembling a cloaker), a spectre ship (ramming prow with the skull), a vampiric destroyer - noting that these 3 ships are based on a similar manta shaped design. The last ship is a huge lich ship using the carcass of gigantic fish based on the Dunkleoseos.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's a Raven class medium Zoomorphic espionage ship. It features a transformation mobilizer which can turn off the thrusters and activate the fully articulated wings to fly in atmospheres. The ship also features plastic armor (which are what the feathers are made from) granting minimal armor bonus, but grants maneuverability and protection against weapons targeting systems.

----------


## Gamerprinter

The most recent living ship I created is the Water Bear, Tardigrade class living science ship. Except for a gravity gun in the nose for a tractor beam, this is an unarmed science vessel.

----------


## Redrobes

Nice stuff as always Gamerprinter. Giant Tardigrades are a good choice as they seem to be almost imortal creatures. There was a story by Ian Banks about people going up to a creature which went through space or very high altitude gas giants or some such. Cant recall which book it was now tho.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thanks, Redrobes!

Just made this today.

Operated by the Kalit a race of plant-based humanoids, botanical technology is at the heart of their science including their botanical bio-hybrid starships. This is a Kalit diplomatic sloop, designed to take the Kalit ambassadors to diplomatic destinations in the shortest time possible, while the thruster speed is 9 (due to having to add an extra bay), it features the fastest Drift engines available (Signal Ultra). This ship features an ECM suite which grants a +4 TL to the ship and a 5 hex radius around it. Because of this 2 living racers serving as fighters are attached via external docking collars, and generally fly in formation inside the 5 hex radius surrounding the ship for extra defenses.

Arecaceae Tier 9
Kalit medium living diplomatic sloop
Speed 9; Maneuverability Average (turn 1); Drift 5
AC 30; TL 42
HP 80 (increment  :Cool: ; DT -; CT 20
Shields medium 160 (forward arc 40, port arc 40, starboard arc 40, aft arc 40)
Attack (Forward) 2 Coilguns (4d4 x 2; linked)
Attack (Aft) 2 Coilguns (4d4 x 2; linked)
Attack (Turret) 2 Coilguns (4d4 x 2; linked)
Power Core 2 Pulse Blue (200 PCU x 2); Drift Engine Signal Ultra; Systems advanced medium range sensors, biometric locks, crew quarters (luxurious), m10 thrusters, mk 2 armor, mk 2 duonode computer, mk 10 defenses; Expansion Bays ECM suite, 2 external docking collars, power core housing, shield augmentation bay (2 extend shield augments)
Modifiers +4, +2 x 2 computers; Complement 10

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's a military assault vessel designed to siege fortifications. This is a small ship with a crew of 3, 2 light plasma cannons in fore, a tactical nuclear missile launcher at aft, and two pincers with ship's claws attack, can also function for loading/unloading, or assembling fortifications.

*Brachyura		Tier 7*
Crab class small zoomorphic siege assault ship
*Speed* 10, *Maneuverability* good (+1 Piloting, turn 1)
*AC* 36 (3 :Cool: ; *TL* 31
*HP* 40 (120); *DT* -; *CT* 8
*Shields* medium 120 (forward arc 30, port arc 30, starboard arc 30, aft arc 30)
*Attack (Forward)* 2 Plasma cannons (2d12 x2)
*Attack (Aft)* Tactical nuclear missile launcher (5d8; limit 5; irradiate low)
*Attack (Turret)* Ships raking claws (2d6)
*Power Core* Pulse White (140); *Drift Engine* none; *Systems* ablative armor upgrade, advanced short range sensors, anti-hacking system, mk 2 duonode computer, mk 5 defenses, mk 8 (10) armor, s10 thrusters; *Expansion Bays* ships raking claws, transformation mobilizer
*Modifiers* +2 Piloting, +2 x2 computer; *Complement* 3

----------


## Gamerprinter

So I needed some illustrations other than maps, and since my budget is largely non-existent, the project is floating on talent and work put in, not so much "investment". Here's an illustration of a lander which is gigantic drop pod, a ship with a controlled descent path that can land on planetary bodies, but once down they are done, and cannot take off again. Landers allow fast delivery of large amounts of goods like a military invasion, a colony settlement, delivering planetary defenses and shields, terraforming platforms, even mining operations. The second pair of illustrations are for the obligatory equipment page, one a collection of new tools and weapons and the other 3 available space suits from standard, to zero-G maneuverable to a heavy industry suit. I used Wings 3D to make all the models of ships and equipment, then Daz 3D to render them (both free applications). Then I textured all in Xara Designer Pro, my preferred vector application I use to create all my maps.

----------


## Gamerprinter

I wanted to make a ship, using Starfinder starship building rules, that emulates the Raza from Dark Matter. I didn't copy the body style with the narrow "waist" of that ship, but the four large maneuver pods for thrusters are on this ship which is an add-on option to the existing thrusters - this ship is fast. I call this the Crazy Horse, Vengeance class fast assault transport. Also instead of just one shuttle, as the Marauder on Dark Matter, I have two ships, one a patrol missile boat to add to the ship's defense during combat, and a science/spell-casting ship with arcane defenses and sensors to provide a more scientific, stealth ship.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's the Sky Witch, the arcane stealth ship described in the previous post. Because the ship serves as a "shuttle" for the larger ship, it lacks a Drift Engine (no FTL capability).

----------


## Wired

I'm amazed at your pace and consistently high quality, Michael! *tips hat*

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thanks, Wired!

My next starship, again has the fantasy bent to it, this is the Lilith, a Lucifer's Handmaiden class medium emmissary transport starship. Serving the Hellknights faction, the merciless enforcers of Interstellar Order, this ship is for Hellknight prosecutors seeking the guilty to charge, remand and take to trial. While this ship features a protected brig that prevents those with high tech or magical means of contacting those outside the ship, a torture chamber and an altar dedicated to Lucifer the Lightbringer, this ship also serves as a small claims court venue, with the prosecutor also serving as judge. This ship featuers four decks though the top deck is only a galley and observations deck and the lowest deck accessing the corridor to exit the craft. This ship is crewed by up to six including the arcane Hellknight prosecutor. Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Okay, unless anything drastic changes, this is the final cover design for the Starships, Stations and Salvage Guide for Starfinder Roleplaying Game - it includes ships from the included one-shot module at the end, plus a salvage ship, and a space station (which is the foreground).

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

I posted the Scarlet Harlot, Geisha class entertainment transport ship a few weeks ago (months?), anyway, I needed to add a ship that escorts the Scarlet Harlot, since the former doesn't have any weapons on it - it's essentially a small luxury cruiser. The second ship is a destroyer escort called the Shadow of Harlot. It's a medium ship with lots of guns on it, and advanced drop pods that when the Shadow ports to the Harlot, they serve as escape pods for the luxury guests. Both are included in the Starships, Stations and Salvage Guide that is done in page layout and almost ready for release - a couple tweaks and a few more deck plans then it's done.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's a huge X-freighter ship that measures 1300 feet long, those gigantic cargo containers at center and the two on the extended cargo pods on top, each measure 60 feet high by 80 feet wide and 320 feet long - really big cargo containers!

GP

----------

